# grado de avance



## lamejorsolucion

Hola,

Could anyone tell me how this is translated into English? It appears in the Real Estate and Construction sectors, as in how works are evolving. I have no idea how to translate it, because it is a specialized term.

Thank you very much


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Lamejorsolución:

Bienvenida/o al Foro Financiero:

Para poder ayudarte mejor es necesario que nos suministrés el contexto en el cual aparecen los términos que quieres traducir.

Agradeciendo tu colaboración

Saludos,

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## rocstar

The degrre of advancement= It shows how much you have advanced in constructing something.
Rocstar


----------



## lamejorsolucion

A ver, el contexto es:
"grado de avance de una obra, trabajo"
Se refiere a (supongo) cuánto de avanzado está el trabajo.
No tengo más contexto porque traduzco celdas sueltas.
Muchas gracias.

P.D.: degree of advancement me suena demasiado literal, es un término establecido en inglés?


----------



## celia5

How about "degree of evolution"?... It sounds good to me but I´m not a native of english! can an english speaker support my answer?
Thanx!


----------



## Bayside Luna

Hola a todos!

Si bien no tengo demasiada experiencia en el campo, estoy casi segura de que en los Construction Agreements se habla de "degree of completion".

Salu2!

B.L.


----------



## arnhem1977

Hi everyone,

I usually translate "grado de avance" as  "*percentage of completion"* especially in case of construction works and contracts.

I know that his  lead is from last year, but it might be useful for future references.

Greetings


----------



## lamejorsolucion

Hola a todos,

Es "progress".

Saludos,

lamejorsolucion


----------



## sergio11

lamejorsolucion said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Es "progress".
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> lamejorsolucion


Hola,


Es cierto, y en realidad, en español también, "progreso" queda mejor que "grado de avance."

Saludos


----------



## CHILEGRINGO

Bit late.... Level of Progress


----------



## rodelu2

Es de uso corriente "Status Report" o "Progress Report".


----------

